# βραστερός / βραστότητα



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2014)

Τα βραστερά όσπρια τα ήξερα, τη βραστότητα την άκουσα για πρώτη φορά χθες. Πώς θα τα μεταφράζαμε αυτά, όμως;

Η Magenta γράφει για τον βραστερό «cooker», που δεν υποστηρίζεται με καμιά κυβέρνηση από τα αγγλικά λεξικά. Cooker είναι σκεύος ή συσκευή που χρησιμοποιείται στο μαγείρεμα.

Αν «βραστερός» σημαίνει ότι μαγειρεύεται σε μικρότερο χρόνο, μπορούμε να το αποδώσουμε «quick-cooking» , και η βραστότητα είναι στην ουσία cooking time;


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αν «βραστερός» σημαίνει ότι μαγειρεύεται σε μικρότερο χρόνο, μπορούμε να το αποδώσουμε «quick-cooking» , και η βραστότητα είναι στην ουσία cooking time;



Ναι* και ναι. Η βραστερότητα λέγεται και cookability.

*Επίσης "fast-cooking"


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Το _*cooker*_ σαν ουσιαστικό χρησιμοποιείται και για φρούτα σαν τα μήλα και τα κυδώνια που κάνουν καλή κομπόστα:

2. An apple or other fruit that is more suitable for cooking than for eating raw:
_a fine crop of Bramley cookers
The Ampleforth orchard, which boasts 45 different varieties of apples - 40 eaters and five cookers - was established in its present form during World War Two.
This crisp and juicy apple is delicious either as an eater or cooker and is excellent for deep freezing.
The apple is esteemed as both an eater and cooker and is admired for its fine colouring, shape and size._
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/cooker


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2014)

Φαίνεται πως αυτή η έννοια της λέξης cooker χρησιμοποιείται από καλλιεργητές φρούτων, αλλά τα βιβλία μαγειρικής το χρησιμοποιούν με την έννοια του σκεύους. Οπότε καλό θα ήταν η Magenta να έχει τουλάχιστον και τα δύο, αφού κακά τα ψέματα πιο πολύ διαβάζουμε μαγειρική παρά τους ιστότοπους των καλλιεργητών.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2014)

Πάντως στο Polylexicon έχει cooker = 1. μαγειρεύων 2. σκεύος μαγειρικής, ενώ βραστερός = easy to cook, quick to cook (το ίδιο ακριβώς έχει στο _βραστερός _και το GWord).

Alexandra, στο λήμμα _cooker _η Magenta έχει μόνον το _βραστερός_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Alexandra, στο λήμμα _cooker _η Magenta έχει μόνον το _βραστερός_;



Παρότι δεν με λένε «Αλεξάνδρα». Όχι, το λήμμα είναι πλήρες:

*cooker *[kUker] ουσ. (ηλεκτρική κτλ.) κουζίνα, εστία (μαγειρέματος): electric cooker ηλεκτρική εστία/κουζίνα § gas cooker εστία/κουζίνα γκαζιού # (καρπός προοριζόμενος για ψήσιμο) βραστερός: these quinces are good cookers αυτά τα κυδώνια είναι βραστερά # ΦΡ. pressure cooker χύτρα ταχύτητας


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2014)

Ε τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν πας στο λήμμα cooker να τσεκάρεις τη χρήση.

Με την ευκαιρία, ας γίνω κι εγώ πληρέστερος: Στο Polylexicon υπάρχει cooker (brit.) = stove, ενώ στο GWord δίνεται και η σημασία "φρούτο για ψήσιμο".


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> στο GWord δίνεται και η σημασία "φρούτο για ψήσιμο".



Α, ναι, ψητά μήλα. Όχι κομπόστα που είπα πιο πάνω.

Με την ευκαιρία, πήγα να κατεβάσω μια συνταγούλα, να μας βρίσκεται, και τσίμπησα πράμα για ρετουσάρισμα:

Τι χρειαζόμαστε:
- 5 μεγάλα μήλα κόκκινα
- 4 κουταλιές μέλι
- 1 ποτήρι νερό
- 3 ξυλάκια κανέλας

Πώς το κάνουμε:
- Πλένουμε τα μήλα και τα κόβουμε στην μέση.
- Βγάζουμε τα κουκούτσια και τα βάζουμε σε ένα πυρεξάκι με την φλούδα προς τα πάνω.
- Ρίχνουμε το νερό και το μέλι.
- Τοποθετούμε τα ξυλάκια κανέλας και τα ψήνουμε στον αέρα στους 180 μέχρι να ροδίσουν, περίπου μισή ώρα.
- Τα σερβίρουμε με παγωτό, καλή απόλαυση.
https://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintages/fournista-mila-me-meli.html

Όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι στο «Πώς το κάνουμε», αλλά στο «Βγάζουμε τα κουκούτσια και τα βάζουμε σε ένα πυρεξάκι με την φλούδα προς τα πάνω». Για αρκετή ώρα (όχι αιώνα, πάντως) προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω γιατί να βάλω τα κουκούτσια στο πυρεξάκι (και με τη φλούδα, μάλιστα)... (Φυσικά, είχα καταλάβει τι παίζει και δεν στάθηκα στο «Τοποθετούμε τα ξυλάκια κανέλας και τα ψήνουμε στον αέρα...»)


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2014)

Aν διάβαζα κάπου it's a cooker, και αναφερόταν σε φασόλια π.χ., δεν θα σκεφτόμουν "τα φασόλια είναι ηλεκτρική κουζίνα".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2014)

Δεν μιλάνε όμως για βραστερά φασόλια όταν λένε στα αγγλικά cooker. Μιλάνε για ποικιλίες φρούτων που μπορούν να ψηθούν ή να φαγωθούν ωμά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2014)

Να μαγειρευτούν, ναι, όχι να φαγωθούν ωμά. Τα bramley apples που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο Νίκελ δεν τρώγονται ωμά. Προορίζονται αποκλειστικά για μαγείρεμα. Όπως και κάποιες ποικιλίες δαμάσκηνων, βατόμουρων κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2014)

Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα ότι το cooker διακρίνει εκείνα που τρώγονται ωμά από εκείνα που προορίζονται για μαγείρεμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως στο Polylexicon έχει cooker = 1. μαγειρεύων 2. σκεύος μαγειρικής



Βέβαια, τον «μαγειρεύοντα» τον λέμε συνήθως cook, ενώ σκεύος μαγειρικής είναι το αντικολλητικό ταψάκι, ας πούμε, όχι η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2014)

Nickel, το Polylexicon θεωρεί ότι η σημασία "ηλεκτρική κουζίνα" είναι βρετανική (και την έχει, βλ. #7).


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2014)

Ναι. Κοτζάμ νήμα τής φτιάξαμε.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8603-Εσείς-ξέρετε-τη-στόφα

Αλλά εξακολουθεί να είναι λάθος το cooker = σκεύος μαγειρικής.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Αλλά εξακολουθεί να είναι λάθος το cooker = σκεύος μαγειρικής.



Είναι και το (pressure) cooker όμως, και κάτι άλλα για το ρύζι, λέει, και οι ηλιακές ψηστιέρες, κι ένας «αργοψήστης»: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooker, αν και οι περισσότερες είναι στόφες κάποιου είδους, με πρώτη και καλύτερη την AGA, βέβαια.

Οι γκουγκλεικόνες έχουν πολλώ λογιώ, επηρεασμένες από την παγκόσμια αγορά, εννοείται.

Έπρεπε να τα εξειδικεύει το λήμμα, αλλά πόσα πια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2014)

daeman said:


> Έπρεπε να τα εξειδικεύει το λήμμα, αλλά πόσα πια;



Για την οικονομία της απόδοσης μπορείς να πεις «σκεύος ψησίματος (π.χ. χύτρα ταχύτητας)».


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Για την οικονομία της απόδοσης μπορείς να πεις «σκεύος ψησίματος (π.χ. χύτρα ταχύτητας)».


Έετσι. 

Κι έτσι, για τη χώνεψη :






και για την απόδοση της οικονομίας.


----------

